# Capsule endoscopy



## 21776 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi,under what circumstances is a capsule endoscopy likely to be offered ? They are available in the UK on the NHS at a specialist centre near london somewhere not sure how you get one but just wondered when they can be used as i guess the NHS would not want to pay unless everything else had been tried.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi grr and welcome


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

You are better with the small pill than the follow through.-More accurate-No radiation exposure-No barium stuck in you for days-Provide small bowel motility study and reveal 55000 pictures in unknown territory.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Grr,i like your name.


----------



## 21776 (Nov 24, 2005)

thanks spasman







well it seems the NHS wants me to have the barium follow thru which i guess was to be expected ! shame the capsule isnt more widely available around the UK


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Grr







,ask them to use this product instead of Barium at least:http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/75310261/m/281102212


----------

